# Linux Remote Administrator with Windows compatible client?



## Georgian (Nov 18, 2007)

hi guys,
I am looking for something like Remote Administrator for Linux, but one which has windows client, for controlling whole remote server without me having to install linux on local pc.
does anything like that exist?! 
thanks in advance


----------



## Shyska (Nov 23, 2007)

rlogin

ahh, sorry, not that way 

there are some options for you

1. use ssh client  putty can do it for you
2. use VNC software
3. use cygwin (here are some detailed howtos - http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=37741)
4. use DSL on CD/flash whatever 
5. a lot more options there - http://www.ozzu.com/ftopic51149.html, people refer to FreeNX the same as Remote Desktop Client in Windows, but i have no experience with it, so can't tell
6. lastly google something like this - http://www.google.lt/search?hl=lt&q=remote+linux+gui&btnG=Google+Paieška&meta= 
G/L


----------

